# First litter and she had A TON!!!



## rabbitman (May 7, 2011)

My NZW doe was bred with a cross breed rabbit that is so small and she is so HUGE she probally weighs 14lbs, and she is only around 8 months old. The dad is so tiny and I thought that she couldn't even get pregant because this was our third time trying. She had 8-9 I have tried counting them but there are so many. Is it common for a doe to have this many her first litter?


----------



## CrimsonRose (May 7, 2011)

yes 8-9 is a good size litter for nz... I just had a doe that gave birth to 12 her first time! But nz are usually good moms and can raise 8-10 without any issues! 

ps... Congrats!


----------



## rabbitman (May 7, 2011)

CrimsonRose said:
			
		

> yes 8-9 is a good size litter for nz... I just had a doe that gave birth to 12 her first time! But nz are usually good moms and can raise 8-10 without any issues!
> 
> ps... Congrats!


Thank you, that worried me she wouldn't be able to take care of them, I had anohter doe have 2 kits and both died when they were bon  I was thinking about giving a few to the doe who lost hers but she lost 4-5 days ago so she wouldn't even still have milk right? Would this be a good idea to give her some? I saved her fur from the last 2 she pulled aton of fur.


----------



## CrimsonRose (May 7, 2011)

yeah I would just leave them all with their mom she should do fine.... if the does had the babies the same day or if the first doe was still nursing babies I would say it's ok to foster babies... but since it's been several days I wouldn't chance putting babies in with her... New zealands typically are great moms so I wouldn't worry too much!


----------



## dewey (May 7, 2011)

Congrats on your first litter!

NZW's routinely have large litters.  There should be enough milk to go around to raise 12.


----------



## Lizzie098 (May 7, 2011)

Awwwwww  hope everything goes well!!!


----------



## Lorelai (May 7, 2011)

We have a doe (we think she is mostly New Zealand Black) who kindled and successfully raised 13 kits, no problem. She's a pro, though. 

Congratulations!


----------



## terri9630 (May 8, 2011)

My NZW doe had 9 on her first litter and raised them all with no problems.  She just delivered 11 yesterday and they are all doing good.


----------



## flemish lops (May 9, 2011)

Lorelai said:
			
		

> We have a doe (we think she is mostly New Zealand Black) who kindled and successfully raised 13 kits, no problem. She's a pro, though.
> 
> Congratulations!


Wow 13 kits? I got to get a rabbit like that lol .

Congratulations with the kits rabbitman!


----------

